# Need help to build fish tank. will pay you.



## mark678 (Jan 26, 2014)

hi, i want to build a 8 to 10 feet tank, out of glass. i will buy all the equipment. I just need someone to help me that knows what is he doing or have experience of building aquarium. I will also ask you to build a sump and do a to z. i am gonna be helping you. I want someone that enjoys building tank and in the same time will make a bit of money. please pm me thanks.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

There are quite a few people that can help you build an aquarium the way you want it.

I personally recommend you go to "North American Fish Breeders" the store and ask for a quote. They can build it very nicely for the cheapest price I have ever seen.


----------



## mark678 (Jan 26, 2014)

How much for a 8 feet by 3 feet tank ?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would consider asking about the weight of the empty tank once it is built and how you are going to move it, I would think it would be in the neighborhood of 1/2 ton.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would say you should do it at North American Fish breeders. When I went there to order my own custom tank they had just completed one that was similar dimensions 8ft x 3 ft. 

If you need prices I would just call them and see what options they have.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Go with a pro if going that size. You will probably save money over trying to buy glass alone. I have priced glass in my area before and the prices are nuts. Replacing the front of a 90 gallon was about the same price as buying a whole new 90 gallon.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree with going to see John at NAFB I ordered my 
custom 50g from him a few weeks ago and his prices were half what miracles and advanced reef aquatics quoted me.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A tank that size pretty much needs to be built on site. the sheer weight of the glass pieces alone make it more practical that way.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

agree with bill . u also have to consider how u are gonna get a 8 ft tank in the house , are there stairs or walls that need to be moved to get it in the house ... I think your original post u mentioned u wanted to build on premise so u have obviously thought this out , phone and get some quotes and go from there ...


----------

